# snow in MS.



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Snow in MS. Ain't that somethin'? Already a couple inches and is supposed to do this all night. I know that aint much for a lot of you, but we hardly EVER get snow where I live. Too bad I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Its our first snow of the year and already have 3-4 inches. Work??? call in for road conditions and ride the quad


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't call in. I'm in the medical profession and will be one of the only ones that will be able to get there ( or that will get out in the weather to get there) because I have a 4x4 truck. Wish I could call in, but people depend on me. I'm off Tues. And will be shreddin' the snow for sure!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got ice Haha no snow and just pushed a a friends bike in covered in ice and worked on it Haha it was a little cold pushing it Haha I Want some snow tho but looks like I get Ice but maybe it will make the ducks fly in the morning Haha


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

:arms::bsflag::booty::booty:Yep! Snow in Memphis also. Around here they close the schools if there is even a hint of snow. My kids are playing in it right now like they have never seen snow. Even my dog is playing in it. What the heck I think I'll get the Btrute out and do some donuts.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

we have about 3 inches at the house and still coming down strong


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

everything here is shutdown tomorrow.. all schools, state gov, everything..
im glad im off but i bet we wake up and it looks normal tomorrow  haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

We have to get a foot befor we get closeings so send the snow my way lol.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

We have right at 9" this morning (10 if you measure long enough). I called in and have been ridin in the snow! We're supposed to pick up another .5-1" of snow over today/tonight. Usually here if we get anything we only get about 1" and it only stays for about a day. It looks like a different world here in 9" of snow...pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just watched the news and they are calling for 5-8 for me but not untill tomarrow i might have to call in too im starting feel sick lol.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Atm, they are calling for 8" here. I hoping for a foot or more..lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I still got just ice Haha yall all suck lol


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

and the messed up part of it all is that we're only suppose to get a couple inches at best.. ...WTF ya'll enjoy


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No snow here, dang it !!! All we got was some ice and it's already melting.. And our forecast shows it being back in the 60's by the end of the week.. Gotta go get the fire place ripping now and stay warm !!! Yall have fun in the snow !!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

no snow and no ice at my house just a crap load of water. to bad my bike aint here.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny, I remember when I first joined this site you guys were teasing me about that "snow stuff" I was talking about. Glad you guys get to go out an enjoy it. 

I can imagine how much fun driving your vehicles would be knowing you would just have summer tires.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

all we have is ice too :bigok:


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I got 8-9" of ice in the yard and at least 6-8" of snow on top of that. The ice been here since first snowfall in October. Lovin' every minute so far this winter, just wishing I had a sled(snowmobile). Had so much fun on the bike, I can't imagine how much I'd have on one of those!!

Con


----------

